# Sasdifsv and saskutil not loading



## VICSULL (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi. Hope someone can help me short of having to reinstall Windows. My problem is I uninstalled several things in trying
to find out what another problem was. Anyway, now I cannot reinstall a program (Add O Matic) because of a
problem with system drivers. Seems SASDIFSV and SASKUTIL are both not loading and when I check Device Manager
it says they are not there to load.

First, AOM always worked before and suddenly stopped working. Since the last time I used it I had installed Microsoft
Security Essentials and updated to NIS 2012. I figured one of those was the problem. I uninstalled MSE and then tried
opening AOM, still nothing. I uninstalled and tried to reinstall and still nothing. I did this at least three times. After
the second time, I started getting this message (attached) after running the install and then at the end having it launch
the program. That happened at least twice. Looks like the program installed but won't open. My guess is the program
needs those two drivers to start up. Not sure. I'm hoping all this can be remedied without reinstalling Windows.
Any ideas please.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Actually, SASDIFSV and SASKUTIL are related to SUPERAntiSpyware. Do you still have it or you've recently uninstalled it?


----------



## VICSULL (Jul 23, 2005)

Phantom101: As far as I know, I don't have it installed anywhere. I use to have it but uninstalled a year or so ago. If that is the case, why am I getting this message? The only thing I found was in Event Viewer about SASDIFSV AND SASKUTIL not loading.

Can I just find those two drivers and delete them?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

When running a search for them, where are they showing up?


----------



## VICSULL (Jul 23, 2005)

After getting the message that I attached earlier, I thought I could maybe find out something in the Event Viewer. While looking there, there were a lot, and I mean a lot of red x's for errors. When I looked to see what was the problem, it was
the SASDIFSV and SASKUTIL that was not loading. This may have been going on a long time, but the message
I attached and also not being able to open Add O Matic has just been going on today, that I know off. Add O Matic
worked the last time I used it a couple of weeks ago. My guess is this is two different problems.
I have downloaded the Hijack This and will install and run. Oh, also, Device Manager lists both drivers but says they do not exist.


----------



## VICSULL (Jul 23, 2005)

This is my Hyjack This log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 7:28:11 PM, on 2/11/2012
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\WinPatrol.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenDNS Updater\OpenDNSUpdater.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\W3i\InstallIQUpdater\InstallIQUpdater.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\USB Safely Remove\USBSafelyRemove.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CaptureWiz\Pro\CaptureWiz.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Works Shared\WkCalRem.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteUI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEMonitor.exe
C:\Users\Owner\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.rr.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.myheritage.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {50fafaf0-70a9-419d-a109-fa4b4ffd4e37} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: IDM Helper - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Canon Easy-WebPrint EX BHO - {3785D0AD-BFFF-47F6-BF5B-A587C162FED9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\Easy-WebPrint EX\ewpexbho.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Identity Protection - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Vulnerability Protection - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Logitech Scroll App - {E11DB59D-5008-42ff-9069-535843BC0BE1} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\ScrollApp\32-bit\LogiSmooth.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\coIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Canon Easy-WebPrint EX - {759D9886-0C6F-4498-BAB6-4A5F47C6C72F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\Easy-WebPrint EX\ewpexhlp.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HDAudDeck] C:\Program Files (x86)\VIA\VIAudioi\VDeck\VDeck.exe -r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Carbonite Backup] C:\Program Files (x86)\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteUI.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eraser] C:\Program Files\Eraser\Eraser.exe -hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IDMan] C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe /onboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OpenDNS Updater] "C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenDNS Updater\OpenDNSUpdater.exe" /autostart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [InstallIQUpdater] "C:\Program Files (x86)\W3i\InstallIQUpdater\InstallIQUpdater.exe" /silent /autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [USB Safely Remove] C:\Program Files (x86)\USB Safely Remove\USBSafelyRemove.exe /startup
O4 - Startup: CaptureWiz.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\CaptureWiz\Pro\CaptureWiz.exe
O4 - Startup: WkCalRem.LNK = C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Works Shared\WkCalRem.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all links with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell Options - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: Rip YouTube File - {38E51477-DDB4-4aed-9D61-D0C193E10749} - C:\Program Files (x86)\SoundTaxi\YouTubeRipper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Rip YouTube file embedded in this page - {38E51477-DDB4-4aed-9D61-D0C193E10749} - C:\Program Files (x86)\SoundTaxi\YouTubeRipper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{710E024B-2BEB-4E90-8509-C8739F482A82}: NameServer = 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{710E024B-2BEB-4E90-8509-C8739F482A82}: NameServer = 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{710E024B-2BEB-4E90-8509-C8739F482A82}: NameServer = 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V10 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor10.0) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements 10 Organizer\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AST Service (astcc) - Nalpeiron Ltd. - C:\Windows\system32\astsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: CarboniteService - Carbonite, Inc. (www.carbonite.com) - C:\Program Files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\carboniteservice.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Citrix\GoToAssist\570\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: GSService - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\GSService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\Bluetooth\lbtserv.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security (NIS) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.5.0.145\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Nalpeiron Licensing Service (nlsX86cc) - Nalpeiron Ltd. - C:\Windows\system32\nlssrv32.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 (PSI_SVC_2) - Protexis Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SMServer - SMServer - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\snmvtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: STSService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\SoundTaxi Media Suite\STSService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: USB Safely Remove Assistant (USBSafelyRemoveService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\USB Safely Remove\USBSRService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 11874 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Can you run a search for SASDIFSV and SASKUTIL on your computer?


----------



## VICSULL (Jul 23, 2005)

Okay, I feel sort of stupid. I found this on a forum for Super AntiSpyware SASUNINST.EXE So I downloaded it and
ran it. Then I checked Device Manager and it those two drivers were not there. Guess that is one problem solved, although it doesn't solve the real reason why I came here (I just thought they were part of the problem). My real problem is the picture I attached earlier. The message I was getting when I reinstalled Add O Matic. and that my Add O Matic
program won't start up. Already go in touch with Mike at the Add O matic website and did what he told me and nothing is working.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

What did Mike tell you to do?


----------



## VICSULL (Jul 23, 2005)

He told me something was blocking AOM from starting. He said to add Add-O-Matic.exe to the ignor list in my Anti
Virus. Which I did, I think. I did in two places in NIS 2012. Then he said if that didn't work to go to Task Manager and
make sure Elements and all components (sync agent & Organizer, especially) are turned off. Couldn't find those two
things, but I ended the process of every single one that said Adobe on it. Didn't work. I tried to do a system restore, but it didn't change anything. He said to look particullary at utilities with the word sync in it. Couldn't see enough of the programs to know if it was a sync or not. When I tried to install AOM I did it as administrator, didn't get the message that
I posted here, but the program still won't open. It's installed, just won't open.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I would remove *AOM* completely with the free *Revo Uninstaller*.

Then, download *SafeMSI*.

Restart your computer in *Safe Mode with Networking*. Once in the Advanced Boot Options menu, select Safe Mode with Networking.

Run *SafeMSI* while in Safe Mode with Networking.

Reinstall *AOM *while in Safe Mode with Networking (AOM might need to connect to the Internet in order to install all components).


----------



## VICSULL (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks Phantom010 I downloaded the MSI file, I used Revo (which I already have) to uninstall AOM. I printed up the instructions for booting up in Safe Mode. Now my problem is when I hit the F8 key over and over what comes up is nothing that I want to mess with. I didn't get the Advanced Boot thingy. Anyway, I think maybe I will wait until Monday and call Tech Support at the place I got my computer. They built it. I also pay to let them tie into my computer and
repair stuff, so maybe they can do that. Thanks, I will give that a try Monday. Going through the System Config
Utility sounds a little ominous and when it doesn't look to me like it has a safe mode with networking.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Aren't you seeing the following screen?


----------



## VICSULL (Jul 23, 2005)

Nope. That's what had me stumped. Use to get that now I can't My computer does not start with a list of hardware or whatever, it starts with just the name of the processor and then goes immediately to the Windows is Starting screen. Weird, huh? I'll try to take a screen shot of the page that I get, but not sure I can do that since paint will close when I restart.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

The *System Configuration* utility method is quite easy.

Select the *Boot* tab.

Put a checkmark in the *Safe boot *checkbox.

Click *OK*.

Restart the computer.


----------



## VICSULL (Jul 23, 2005)

Okay, I did it in Safe Mode. AOM installed and even opened in Safe Mode, but it will not open when I boot normally and from my desktop. I cannot figure out what is blocking it. I have ended every single process in Task Manager except the ones I knew where there before the last time I used AOM. Maybe what I need to do is take a screenshot of the processes running in safe mode so I can go by that when I do the elimination method, ya think?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

There's a troubleshooting procedure normally used for that purpose. It's called a *Clean Boot*. Run it for both *Services* and *Startup* items. It's a process of eliminitation.


----------



## VICSULL (Jul 23, 2005)

I managed to find what was causing AOM to not open. It was to do with my Logitech mouse, a scrolling feature. When I ended that in Task Manager, AOM started up. Now my problem is I cannot drag stuff to it to have it install in PSE. I posted this info in Elements Village and remailed Mike about it. Will wait for a reply. Otherwise I am going to give up and install my styles etc the old fashion way. Thanks for all your help.


----------

